# augacephalus ezendami



## mike054 (Jan 10, 2018)

what do you have for me with this one? getting one soon..


----------



## Pokie11 (Jan 11, 2018)

They are OW so fast, skittish, some are defensive. But they have nice coloration, and are good eaters, when they have good mood.


----------



## KezyGLA (Jan 11, 2018)

A beautiful species of Harpactirinae from Mozambique. 

One of the most attractive IMO. Also one of the least highly strung/defensive. I own several specimens and all but one are quite calm. 

They will max at 4.5" DLS. 
Good appetites and moderate - fast growth rate. 

This species will prefer dry fossorial setup with cork slab. Poke a starter burrow underneath so it can quickly adapt to it. Eventually you will have a perfect circular burrow opening at the top of a mound. I like to throw leaves next to the burrow so they can incorporate it to the burrow opening. 

Overall, it's a fantastic species and everyone should have one 

_0.3 Augacephalus ezendami _












0.1 A. ezendami



__ KezyGLA
__ Sep 9, 2017
__ 14



						Absolutely beautiful species. My most recent baboon addition. I picked up 3 adult females for...
					
















0.1 Augacephalus ezendami



__ KezyGLA
__ May 17, 2017
__ 8



						Gravid :)
					



View media item 45801

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Informative 1 | Love 2


----------



## Formerphobe (Jan 11, 2018)

Pet holes.


----------



## mike054 (Jan 11, 2018)

KezyGLA said:


> A beautiful species of Harpactirinae from Mozambique.
> 
> One of the most attractive IMO. Also one of the least highly strung/defensive. I own several specimens and all but one are quite calm.
> 
> ...


wow thanks..


----------



## viper69 (Jan 13, 2018)

mike054 said:


> what do you have for me with this one? getting one soon..


What are you asking about, your question is about as vague as fog.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## mike054 (Jan 13, 2018)

viper69 said:


> What are you asking about, your question is about as vague as fog.


anything you think that could help...

Reactions: Clarification Please 1


----------



## sasker (Jan 14, 2018)

Is this your first tarantula? If so, please keep in mind is is no 'beginner species'. Care is not too difficult, but their bite is no joke, being an Old World species.

And get a female. Males are ridiculously small when adult.


----------



## mike054 (Jan 14, 2018)

sasker said:


> Is this your first tarantula? If so, please keep in mind is is no 'beginner species'. Care is not too difficult, but their bite is no joke, being an Old World species.
> 
> And get a female. Males are ridiculously small when adult.


this my 16th T bruh..


----------



## viper69 (Jan 14, 2018)

mike054 said:


> anything you think that could help...


what size is it?


----------



## mike054 (Jan 15, 2018)

viper69 said:


> what size is it?


cm size.. haven't got it yet.. had some setbacks


----------



## cold blood (Jan 15, 2018)

sasker said:


> Males are ridiculously small when adult


Like most baboons, some males can indeed mature _really_ small...I have had an ezendami mature as small as 1.5"...but generally they are much larger, like 3-3.75".    I have a MM right now that's close to 4" and sent another to @Blue Jaye that's about the same size.   They're really nice looking MMs, too.

Junodi are the ones with the consistently [ridicolously] small MMs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

